# Bottle Jargon (Great for beginners)



## towhead (Jun 18, 2007)

Bottle Terms:

http://www.privymaster.org/GlossaryII.htm 


 Great Info


----------



## BoTTleHuNTa024 (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks for the linkage dude! []


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi *Towhead* - 

 Neat site...Is it yours? Just wondering. I didn't look at every one. I'm not sure that I agree about the fleabite one. Looks more like a chip to me. JMO


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 18, 2007)

roger or one of the moderators should pin this to the top for the new arrivals! great site!

 i agree about the flea bite it looks more like a small chip


----------



## epgorge (Jun 18, 2007)

Also the bitters definition states "100 proof or better of alcohol".

  I have seen bitter's with a lower percentage of alcohol.

 Ep


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 18, 2007)

i thought that bitters just had to say something about bitters on them.... does that mean that 180 golden grain is a bitters and not liquor???[]

 what about 101 proof wild turkey?[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 18, 2007)

> That *&#% would blind a little man like


 
 edit


----------



## bearswede (Jun 18, 2007)

> edit


 
 How did he sneak it by the censor...?


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 18, 2007)

> Also the bitters definition states "100 proof or better of alcohol".
> 
> I have seen bitter's with a lower percentage of alcohol.


 
 Ya there were at least a few bitters with less than 50% alcohol.
 Some had very little like Walkers Vinegar Bitters. 

 Its fair to say most bitters had a significant amount of alcohol.
 I look for them to either be embossed with 'bitters', had a known paper label stating bitters, or were advertised as a bitters to qualify.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 18, 2007)

> That shit would blind a little man like you Spence. In fact someone your size and weight would lose their friggin mind with just one sniff. Further more a single drop on your skin and you'd erupt into flames and run screaming into the woods. Later to be found smoking, stripped naked on a local bus humming the Battle Hyme of the Republic. Please use caution.


 
 im not drinkin that stuff![:'(] thats sickening![:'(] i dont drink liquor! i like corona extra with a twist of  lime!


----------



## epgorge (Jun 18, 2007)

> Thanks for the linkage dude


 
 I believe that would be Dudette!
 Ep


----------



## cobaltbot (Jun 18, 2007)

The guy that wrote this link, Scott Colf is a member of our forum with only a couple posts but believe me he is a master at digging privies and had one of the earliest web sites on the subject that is a great site and inspired many, many privy diggers.  Unfortunately it's not still active but is loaded with great stories that you can see here:
http://www.privymaster.org/


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 19, 2007)

> I've snapped the f & s keys off this thing to prevent further mishaps.


 
 then how did you type Further and miShaps?[]


----------



## towhead (Jun 19, 2007)

Meech:  No, it's not my sight.....and yeah, the fleabite does look like a chip....

 EP:  Yup, it would be dudette.... []

 -Julie


----------

